# Travel & Culture: Was Justice Rendered?



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

https://www.art-prints-on-demand.com/a/van-laer-pieter/lime-kiln.html

I ask you with outrage! Was justice rendered in the case of Liechtenstein vs. Germany? :icon_smile_wink:

M8


----------

